#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-05
<wahrani> Bonjour
<wahrani> ya quelqu'un
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-06
<oix> plop
<oix> ping Off
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-07
<web4dz> ping buntu !!
<web4dz> <Off> :p
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-08
<malek> Boujour les amis, auriez-vous un bon tuto pour ecrire en arabe sur LibreOffice ...j'arrive pas à le faire! je suis sous Xfce 12.04...merci
<malek> ;-)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-09
<Adel> les amis, salam 3Likom
<Adel> j'ai un petit souci
#ubuntu-dz 2013-09-04
<shel3over> hi elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> hey shel3over :)
<shel3over> elacheche_anis, nobody use this channel why ? :p
<shel3over> no question..... nothing ....
<elacheche_anis> People like FB :(
<ubuntiste-msakni> I'm back :p :) I'm elacheche_anis :D
<shel3over> hi ubuntiste-msakni :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey again :)
#ubuntu-dz 2013-09-07
<shel3over> out :3
#ubuntu-dz 2018-09-09
<hbendali> Salam
<bb_> hi
